# What's involved in turning over to a rescue



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I found this ad on Craigslist. He is not to far from my home. I would like to go and get him to insure he finally gets a good home. What has to be done to turn them over to a rescue?

Free Golden Retriever


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have called and helped get a couple of dogs into rescue in cases like this. One woman was taking her girl to the pound because she kept getting out of the fence. The rescue picked her up the next day! If the rescue realizes the dog is at risk, they often react very quickly.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I use to help with Intakes and Owner Surrenders with one of the GR Rescues here in NC.

The one I was with required several pictures, an Intake Questionnaire completed, and an evaluation of the dog before giving approval to come into Rescue. Once this was all completed, the transport, vet appt., and foster home arrangements were made. An Owner Surrender form was completed at time of Intake giving full ownership of the dog to the GR Rescue. 

The Rescues in your area may operate a little differently. 

I would go to the listings of the GR Rescues for your state and look at the website of the one nearest to you. Below is the link:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Go to the website and look for the information regarding Owner Surrenders or Intake. They should have their requirements posted or a phone number to contact them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I just looked at the Owner Surrender info on both of the Miss. GR Rescues, it is very similiar to what the Rescue here in NC did that I helped. 

You can call them to see if the process can be expedited.

Shelter pulls were handled differently, however an evaluation was done prior to pulling a dog and pictures were required ahead of time.


----------



## glnbrgold (May 26, 2011)

I know that fostering is not always possible, but one way to get a dog into rescue quickly is to offer to foster yourself. Foster homes seem to always be in short supply and knowing the dog has a place to stay while they run the dog through the system can be very helpful. I've fostered for several breed clubs doing this. I had the room and the dog needed a new home. Somehow it all worked.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kally*

Kally

I agree if you can foster or even help transport him to the rescue if they take Jake, the rescue would like that.

I just emld. the owner with the names of the Golden Ret. Rescues in MS and AL that might be able to help him.
Maybe you can email them, too, and encourage her to call the rescues for Jake. Poor Guy-has lived outside and they only want someone who will pay attention to him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

glnbrgold said:


> I know that fostering is not always possible, but one way to get a dog into rescue quickly is to offer to foster yourself. Foster homes seem to always be in short supply and knowing the dog has a place to stay while they run the dog through the system can be very helpful. I've fostered for several breed clubs doing this. I had the room and the dog needed a new home. Somehow it all worked.


That would be great if you can care for the dog in your home at least while the Intake Arrangements are being made. 

Most of the GR Rescues require that you apply to be a Foster, there's an application to be completed, Vet reference checks, and a home visit prior to approval, but in this case there could be an exception made. It all depends on the Rescue and their need for Foster homes at the moment. 

The Rescue I was with asked the person surrendering the dog bring it to our Vet Clinic where they were met by one of our Volunteers. Most Rescues also ask for a donation to help off set the Vet expenses.

If you can get the Vet Records from the owner or at least the name of the clinic where the dog was taken, that would be extremely helpful also. 
Most of the Intake Questionnaires ask for the Vet information, shot records, if the dog is on HW prevention,when the last dose was given, etc. as well as behavior/tempearment questions about the dog.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That would be great if you can care for the dog in your home at least while the Intake Arrangements are being made.
> 
> Most of the GR Rescues require that you apply to be a Foster, there's an application to be completed, Vet reference checks, and a home visit prior to approval, but in this case there could be an exception made. It all depends on the Rescue and their need for Foster homes at the moment.
> 
> ...


I've been trying relentlessly since yesterday morning to get in touch with them, and I've had no response. I'm just going to hope for the best. Maybe she found him a good home. At least now I'll know what to do next time. Thanks for all the help!!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

We dont have breed specific shelters up here they do in the Cities. Around here the shelter takes names and numbers and when they have an opening they call to see if you still want the dog in the shelter you have to pay a surrender fee one shelter it is 30$ the other shelter is 50$ I think that might have gone up. 

I hope you can help the poor guy. That person doesnt even know how old he is.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kally*

Kally

I emld. them again to see if they found a home for Jake-no answer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kally*

Kally

I emld. Krue again and got this email-asked if she found home for Jake

Not yet. I got your earlier email and I am afraid he will end up in a kennel until someone comes along wanting him. Tell me more about it please. 

I emld. her back and ENCOURAGED her to contact the rescues. Praying that she might.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you Karen ,for working on this!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Krue*

Krue said thanks for the info and I think she is going to contact the Golden Rescues.
Told her to let me know.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope the rescue will/can take him. Thank you for looking out for the poor guy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Karen, I hope she does too. It's always best for the Rescues to work directly with the owners too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld.*

I emld. Krue again this morning to ask if she's contacted the Golden Rescues and if they can help Jake.


----------

